# Snakes OR Lizards?



## Scorpio (May 22, 2010)

what do you think is better snakes or lizards and put your reason if possible?


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

i prefer lizards in general, but i think you are likely to get more lizard lovers in the lizard section than snake lovers


----------



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

snakes all the way:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love all my reps pretty equally, which means snakes win for ease of care!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

tbh i love all reptiles but i keep leopard geckos and a bearded dragon, i cant say i prefer lizard or snake as both types of reptiles are eually beautiful and fascinating, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## promarc73 (Jul 5, 2009)

simooshy said:


> I love all my reps pretty equally, which means snakes win for ease of care!



exactly why i voted snakes lol


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Only have lizards so far and love them all! Am looking into getting a snake or 2 soon tho!


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

i used 2 own snakes, now i own lizards, just think lizards have got alot more personality, snakes tend 2 just lay in the same spot all day n do nothing, just my opinion, but im sure if u ask the same question in the snake bit it would be a diff story, lol


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

I always have this feeling that although obviously you can't tame any reptile, a lizard might at least like you a bit. 
Snakes are just scary in the way your never going to know what they are thinking (I know it's the same with lizards but you know what I mean) and they are kind of evil. Lizards are on the whole more sociable and friendly :]
x x x


----------



## fatyowls (Apr 3, 2010)

I tend to agree with danny boy that lizards make the best pets, my monitor has got personality, that may sound stupid but i have just trained him to go the toilet in the same place almost every morning.
Has anyone let their lizard out on the lawn in this fantastic weather?
Its great to watch their natural behaviour mine likes to check out the the birds as they fly over just in case they are predators, he will even eat the small slugs if he can find them and maybe a spider or two.
I think it does wonders for their health, all that natural sunlight.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Snakes :2thumb: Easier in terms of care and certainly keep you on your toes...or mine do!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

i voted lizards, snakes are just lizards that were too lazy to grow legs.


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

a bit biased putting it on the lizard section lol


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

How on earth have you trained him to poop in the same place!?
And yeah took mine out this evening in the last of the sunlight for like five minutes and I think he's definitely got a taste for the natural stuff now :]


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

why not just keep legless lizards and your sorted.


----------



## Michaela93 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have lizards and snakes, and i love my snakes loads and wouldn't swap them for the world.

But if i had to choose? It'd be lizards. Nothing compares to the satisfaction a pet lizard can give you.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> why not just keep legless lizards and your sorted.


A good tip, but legless lizards are about as boring as it gets for anyone interested in something as a 'family pet'! :whistling2:

All they do is burrow and stay under the substrate :bash:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> A good tip, but legless lizards are about as boring as it gets for anyone interested in something as a 'family pet'! :whistling2:
> 
> All they do is burrow and stay under the substrate :bash:


not sure what you have been keeping...i have many speices of legless lizards that i keep and breed

they are very cool


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

I voted for snakes.: victory:

While I love both, I can deal without lizards in the house, whereas I can’t stand the thought of not having any snakes around. I have eleven of the little monsters ranging in ages between 6 months old and 20+ years old. I love their individual quirks, how much they vary from species to species, their ease of maintenance, how surprisingly soft-tempered many of them can be, etc, etc. However I am actually going to be getting my first Gargoyle Gecko sometime this year, so who knows? Maybe they will become something I can’t live without, either.


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

:lol2:I have too say been going away then coming back to this thread...And I can honestly say that I can't chose between the two:whistling2:.


----------



## lilo&stitch (May 27, 2010)

Anna_x said:


> I always have this feeling that although obviously you can't tame any reptile, a lizard might at least like you a bit.
> Snakes are just scary in the way your never going to know what they are thinking (I know it's the same with lizards but you know what I mean) and they are kind of evil. Lizards are on the whole more sociable and friendly :]
> x x x


Joey Is So Cute I Have A Bearded Dragon And They Are Easy To Tame!


----------



## fatyowls (Apr 3, 2010)

Anna_x said:


> How on earth have you trained him to poop in the same place!?
> And yeah took mine out this evening in the last of the sunlight for like five minutes and I think he's definitely got a taste for the natural stuff now :]


Well i noticed when fed him he would soon after want to do his business, by feeding him on a smooth tiled floor he would poop in the corner and pee, i let him do this then give it a good clean with sterilizing solution i am sure he picks the scent up as to where he's been going before and even if well sterilized.
After a week i started to put paper down and now he goes there every morning its great as he keeps his water clean now and you can make sure his stools are OK, he's only a baby to just a foot long at the moment, so yes i think he's is a pretty lizard and very tame:2thumb: I notice you live in Buxton i do a lot of walking and mountain biking around there, a lovely part of the world if a may say, and one of the best outdoor shops Joe royals!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Both, I can't choose between them and love all my animals, both snakes and lizards


----------



## Scorpio (May 22, 2010)

trw said:


> i prefer lizards in general, but i think you are likely to get more lizard lovers in the lizard section than snake lovers


I admit this was a little biased to snake lover to put this in the lizard section so i created and new poll in the off-topic chat if youwant to vote there


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Lizards all the way, Snakes are ok but most stay hid away in a hide and its like looking at an empty viv most of the time, But with lizards you get to see them basking and there is a bit more to feeding them than just giving them a mouse once a week.
I know all that was just a big generalization but who cares :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tough one to call....

I think i'd have to say snakes as theres just something mysterious about them that lizards don't have. Then again no matter how much you care for and admire a snake they still couldn't give a toss about us :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I got to say I do think I prefer snakes, I think.

It's jusy my Picollo that steals the show for me, he is great!!!


----------

